# Assumptions Made Because You Have Long Hair



## MsLizziA (Apr 30, 2010)

*This is a spinoff from the thread, Assumptions Made Because You're Natural.

Ladies, what kind of comments do you get because your hair is long BESIDES the whole "mixed" thing. I know thas like #1 on everybody else list. But what are some other ones. I am curious.... whether your relaxed or natural, doesn't matter.
*


----------



## SVT (Apr 30, 2010)

"I bet you get tired of doing your hair"

"your mom has long hair"


----------



## favorc (Apr 30, 2010)

What kind of grease are you using? Yes, I still get that question.
I bet your mom has long hair.
Of course the "are you mixed or what island are you from" questions.
What products are you using to make your hair so long and thick? I don't stick with a product long enough to know
What's the secret?

All these questions annoy me very much.


----------



## Cisselette (Apr 30, 2010)

This should be interesting


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Apr 30, 2010)

Are you from Asia??? 

What country are your parents from???


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 30, 2010)

I only got this from one strange guy in highschool but he seemed to get the idea that I was kinky because I had 2 long pigtails


----------



## Anacaona (Apr 30, 2010)

That I spend a TON of time and money on my hair.......


----------



## Shula (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm a newbie,
Hands down worst assumption that trumps all. Out in public going about my business and a 73 year old Hispanic male asks, "Where did you buy your hair?" First, aren't you too old and not part of the "weave demographic" to know that some people like to wear extensions for whatever reason? So, I removed my wide brimmed straw hat (summertime in the South) and allowed the gentlemen to touch and see that my hair does in fact grow fom my scalp. The resulting assumption: (wait for it)

Well, then, you must be Indian because black women don't have long, silky hair. Mind you, I'm dark-skinned, (medium) full lips and he just up and decided to change my ethnicity altogether because he couldn't reconcile the fact that black women have hair that moves when the wind blows.

I found out his age because he then proceeded to tell me that although he was 73, he was quite virile and could still make good strong babies and he had 7 tall strong sons to prove it. This is kinda the part where a threw up a little bit in my mouth and bid him good day. I had to leave that offer in the street. No proof required, lol.


----------



## Auburn (Apr 30, 2010)

I assume I WILL get that tug or a feel through. 

That has already happened.


----------



## Auburn (Apr 30, 2010)

Today my ma saw my hair and she touched it saying "Your hair is SO pretty"... I was like "thank you, its tracks"... she believed me for a second saying "for real?!" 

My grandma asks "Is that all your hair?"...almost every time I see her lol


----------



## Almaz (Apr 30, 2010)

That I am stuck up. That I am weak or something. That I think that I am better than everyone. That my life is so easy (DE HAYLE)


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Apr 30, 2010)

-  That I enjoy hearing people down other Black girls just to lift me up. With statements like "Wow! Your hair is soooo beautiful! Most of these black girls are so bald headed (laughs) they barely have hair up to their shoulders yours is sooo pretty! These other girls have such stiff hair and yours blows in the wind!" I get that some of them are just speaking their minds but I don't need to hear you dogging other girls out of my race just to compliment me. I usually just smile and say alot of Black women don't have healthy hair practices yet.

- That I think I'm above others

- That I just have a REALLY well done weave. Two weeks ago when I was rocking my pressed hair I got on the elevator and two of my female classmates put their hands on my scalp simultaneously and both audibly gasped in shock because they were convinced I just got me an install.....as we were walking out another classmate asked me about my haircare blog because she was recommending it to a friend and those girls were like you're natural? it was funny as hell.

- Of course that I have type 3 hair, or I am mixed. "Oh you natural? You prolly got that hair for all that" I always proceed to pull out my phone show them a picture of my coils just for this purpose because I like for people to leave me with the knowledge that tightly coily hair CAN grow long.

- That styling my hair is some huge ordeal like crossing from the south to the north on the underground railroad. Its usually not that deep once you get your skills down pat and on the occasion that I spend an entire weekend on my hair.......its because I'm doing a style that will be wash and go from then on and last me a month.

- People always wanna know what products I use as if they hold the key to fast growing hair within them. Products are definitely helpful and my mom's natural DC's from Haiti have been a life-saver.....but I'd say technique is wayyyyyyyy more improtant then any product.


----------



## Triniwegian (Apr 30, 2010)

^^ Really? You carry a picture to show people?


----------



## kmn1980 (Apr 30, 2010)

Shula said:


> I found out his age because he then proceeded to tell me that although he was 73, he was quite virile and could still make good strong babies and he had 7 tall strong sons to prove it. This is kinda the part where a threw up a little bit in my mouth and bid him good day. I had to leave that offer in the street. No proof required, lol.



You have me over here LMAO!!! I've had a Mexican guy at a health club do that to me. He started feeling on me and telling me in Spanish that he loved my hair and skin and asked if he could have my number.

I usually get weave-checked and when they realize it's all real, they TRY to touch it but I'm quite agile, LOL! Funny thing is that I haven't worn my hair straight since 2008 for a wedding I was in so even in it's natural state people are thinking I'm walking around with 15 pounds of afro weave or something.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Apr 30, 2010)

Theo said:


> ^^ Really? You carry a picture to show people?


 Yep! Well actually when I say picture I don't mean a physical one I mean one I'll show them on my iPhone or my digital cam

Sometimes I'll be in a Straightening phase and people won't believe me because they have such strong assumptions about what Black hair can do....so I whip out a pic of my wet teeny tiny coils or my fro-hawk pics and show them.

They're usually like lol


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Apr 30, 2010)

1. my hair is a good weave

2. I'm using some kind of special product to make my hair grow

3. that I have "good" aka type 3 hair (that's their description, not mine, I just wanted to clarify that before I get ticketed by the good hair/bad hair police)


----------



## leona2025 (Apr 30, 2010)

favorc said:


> What kind of grease are you using? Yes, I still get that question.
> I bet your mom has long hair.
> *Of course the "are you mixed or what island are you from" questions.*
> *What products are you using to make your hair so long and thick? I don't stick with a product long enough to know*
> ...


 

I get these two questions all the time. I use to not mind people asking me if I was mixed, but now it makes me so mad. I kinda feel like they are saying that me as I am is not good enough. They all look so disappointed. 

They always say oh you mixed you got this or that my hair would never get that long and it just makes me want to take them and show them this site so they can see all the wonderful heads of beautiful different textured hair.

As far as the what do you use on your hair I find that people really don't want to know what I use on my hair. Like you I don't stick with one product and when I say it's all about conditioning the hair they look at me like I'm speaking French.

I also hate that a lot of people assume that my hair is damaged because I relax. I hate people assume I don't wash my hair often and that it's dirty. I hate that people give me the side eye when I tell them I wash and conditioner my hair 2 or more times a week because you know that washes out your relaxer.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Apr 30, 2010)

What salon do you go to? Who's your stylist?

Myself


----------



## Auburn (Apr 30, 2010)

I dont use spanish a lot... otherwise their next sentence is "Where are you from?"

I've heard "Are you dominican?" a bit too much.


----------



## kblc06 (Apr 30, 2010)

- How did you end up with hair like that (I'm dark-skinned)?
- Are you part Indian with a dot or feather  (yes some idiot asked me this while attempting to
   holla :lol). Or the infamous what are you mixed with (again, I'm dark-skinned). I was wearing   
   my hair like in the right-hand part of my siggy
- You must think you special or summin' rolleyes: 
- People assume at times that I stuck-uperplexed


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Apr 30, 2010)

Auburn said:


> I dont use spanish a lot... otherwise their next sentence is "Where are you from?"
> 
> I've heard "Are you dominican?" a bit too much.



*Auburn:*"Hola! Como Estas? Asi Asi...De nada...Muy bien gracias..."
*Other person:*"See there, I told yall she was Spanish."


----------



## afrikurl (Apr 30, 2010)

I'll let you know when I get there. I'm barely APL. Some of my family members said this past christmas when I went to visit that I had good hair  that has always been long. Huh? This is the firt time my hair even touched my shoulders. None of them were saying I had good hair when I was rocking my afro. One aunt volunteered to "perm it right quick before we go to church"

I guess the assuption is A) you need loosely curled hair to grow it out and  B) only women who have long hair as children will have long hair as adults.


----------



## Angelicus (Apr 30, 2010)

most people don't believe that my hair type is 4 because of how fast it grows. I always tell people that even 6f type hair can grow long! Then I show them LHCF's site, lol.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Apr 30, 2010)

I get:

"You're Dominican! You ARE! No way your hair is curly on Wednesday and straight like that on Friday without a perm!"

"Which one of your parents are Spanish?"

Both very ignorant!


----------



## southerncitygirl (Apr 30, 2010)

stuck up, i'm mixed, i send tons of time on my hair, i use a magic/speedy hair growth products( i only own poo+ condish, leave-in, and moisturizer), its too much work.


----------



## Kneechay (Apr 30, 2010)

"Then you CAN'T be *FULL* African" 

That since I have fine hair, it's the reason it 'grows faster'

That I take painstaking measures to do my hair.


----------



## lucea (Apr 30, 2010)

Shula said:


> I'm a newbie,
> Hands down worst assumption that trumps all. Out in public going about my business and a 73 year old Hispanic male asks, "Where did you buy your hair?" First, aren't you too old and not part of the "weave demographic" to know that some people like to wear extensions for whatever reason? So, I removed my wide brimmed straw hat (summertime in the South) and allowed the gentlemen to touch and see that my hair does in fact grow fom my scalp. The resulting assumption: (wait for it)
> 
> Well, then, you must be Indian because black women don't have long, silky hair. Mind you, I'm dark-skinned, (medium) full lips and he just up and decided to change my ethnicity altogether because he couldn't reconcile the fact that black women have hair that moves when the wind blows.
> ...


...............


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 30, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Yep! Well actually when I say picture I don't mean a physical one I mean one I'll show them on my iPhone or my digital cam
> 
> Sometimes I'll be in a Straightening phase and people won't believe me because they have such strong assumptions about what Black hair can do....so I whip out a pic of my wet teeny tiny coils or my fro-hawk pics and show them.
> 
> They're usually like lol



YOU?
I'm mad you carry 'proof'
These folks don't matter that much!!


----------



## Toy (Apr 30, 2010)

I have some type of Magic potion or secret and i dont want to share.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 30, 2010)

Things I get asked besides the racial/ethnic type questions:

- so, you're a hairdresser right?

- you go to the salon every week or something? _(why is long/healthy hair equated w/ *salons*? I dunno)_

someone asked me if i'm a vegetarian, i said not anymore why? she said it makes your hair grow, why did you stop?
(this one was new to me LMAO)

Also I think the stuck up thing is pretty common, and like BMP mentioned, people think it's okay to badmouth ppl with unhealthy heads of hair or bad weaves to me.... like wtf??  Why does that even seem ok to you?


----------



## Geminigirl (Apr 30, 2010)

I don't have long hair yet, but I do get a lot of questions asked and people wanting to tell me about their hair and how they are trying to go natural.

One thing a lady did ask me if I pressed my edges for my puff I was rocking. I was like uhhhh sure...no lady. Who does that? Why? I told her nope I just keep my hair moisturized and a scarf and gel does the trick. I was offended. I am starting to hate my edges, I guess they are too straight or something.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 30, 2010)

Toy said:


> I have some type of Magic potion or secret and i dont want to share.



LMAO Toy's eating kitten heads at midnight for growth, why you not sharing the secret!!??


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Apr 30, 2010)

This doesn't apply to me, but my mom always gets these about her hair:

1. You think you're better than everyone else. Well, you're not!
2. You think you're so cute. Well, you're not!
3. That's a real good weave you got.
4. What kind of African are you? I bet you're Egyptian/Ethiopian/Sudanese/other African ethnicities with middle eastern blood. (wtf, my mom is and looks Nigerian)
5. And when she says that she isn't mixed/is not wearing a weave: "YOU'ZE A LIE!" or "It must be that secret African **** you all put in your hair. Them herbs and juices. You gotta give me some of that sometime."

It was always really funny to behold, but sad too.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Apr 30, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> YOU?
> I'm mad you carry 'proof'
> These folks don't matter that much!!


Its not about what matters to them...its about what matters to me....most people don't come up to me on an ignorant tip...its usually in a spirit of admiration or curiosity...then they'll make a statement like "well you must have good hair" escape their mouths and sorta see them losing hope for themselves....so I take it upon myself to simply pull out my phone and show them that my texture is just like theirs.

I definitely could have just shrugged and walked away allowing them to hold the same limiting beliefs but I find joy in the look in their faces when they see its possible to be a long haired type 4.


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 30, 2010)

Angelicus said:


> ...I always tell people that even 6f type hair can grow long! Then I show them LHCF's site, lol.


----------



## beans08 (Apr 30, 2010)

I can't even deal with assumptions from other people right now, because my own mother is still trying to figure out why my hair is so nice now when it was so nappy when I was a child. She mentally knows that there's no way my hair's texture could change, but her heart won't let her believe.


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 30, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> LMAO Toy's eating kitten heads at midnight for growth, why you not sharing the secret!!??


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 1, 2010)

-that it takes forever to do my hair

-that i'm stuck up

-that i think i'm some how better than everyone

-i get asked what tribe (native american) i'm from too which i think is weird

-the weirdest one insinuated that i did something of a sexual nature often which i also found weird


----------



## leona2025 (May 1, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> LMAO Toy's eating kitten heads at midnight for growth, why you not sharing the secret!!??


 
I'd be bald headed.


----------



## MsLizziA (May 1, 2010)

wussupp with the whole "stuck up" thing?


----------



## Goombay_Summer (May 1, 2010)

I am a natural that only straightens  her hair only when I want to trim my ends, I'm current MBL. I was at the hairdressers having my ends trimmed when a few of the stylist, kept gawking at my hair. They wanted to know if  I was mixed with Indian or  hailed  from the caribbean. As far as hairdressers go I was kinda of disappointed that they didn't know better. The next time  I need my hair trimmed I went to Supercuts were I was told by the receptionist that they don't cut or trim weaves.


----------



## MsLizziA (May 1, 2010)

hannalight said:


> I am a natural that only straightens  her hair only when I want to trim my ends, I'm current MBL. I was at the hairdressers having my ends trimmed when a few of the stylist, kept gawking at my hair. They wanted to know if  I was mixed with Indian or  hailed  from the caribbean. As far as hairdressers go I was kinda of disappointed that they didn't know better. The next time  I need my hair trimmed I went to Supercuts were I was told by the receptionist that they don't cut or trim weaves.


LMAO!! u just can't win huh


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 1, 2010)

lol wow!!!! @ hannalight...  dont cut or trim weaves. kinda 'ish is that?!?


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (May 1, 2010)

hannalight said:


> I am a natural that only straightens  her hair only when I want to trim my ends, I'm current MBL. I was at the hairdressers having my ends trimmed when a few of the stylist, kept gawking at my hair. They wanted to know if  I was mixed with Indian or  hailed  from the caribbean. As far as hairdressers go I was kinda of disappointed that they didn't know better. *The next time  I need my hair trimmed I went to Supercuts were I was told by the receptionist that they don't cut or trim weaves.*


  Well damn!

Ignorance from each direction


----------



## leona2025 (May 1, 2010)

hannalight said:


> I am a natural that only straightens her hair only when I want to trim my ends, I'm current MBL. I was at the hairdressers having my ends trimmed when a few of the stylist, kept gawking at my hair. They wanted to know if I was mixed with Indian or hailed from the caribbean. As far as hairdressers go I was kinda of disappointed that they didn't know better. The next time I need my hair trimmed I went to Supercuts were I was told by the receptionist that they don't cut or trim weaves.


 
TGF Haircutters is where it's at. I love them. I don't need a trim, but I want to go back just because they were great.


----------



## CocoGlow (May 1, 2010)

My hair has never been long and I have a long way to go before I consider it long..but after reading these responses I am NOT looking forward to the ignorant comments to come in the future 



BlackMasterPiece said:


> Its not about what matters to them...its about what matters to me....most people don't come up to me on an ignorant tip...its usually in a spirit of admiration or curiosity...then they'll make a statement like "well you must have good hair" escape their mouths and sorta see them losing hope for themselves....so I take it upon myself to simply pull out my phone and show them that my texture is just like theirs.
> 
> I definitely could have just shrugged and walked away allowing them to hold the same limiting beliefs but I find joy in the look in their faces when they see its possible to be a long haired type 4.



BMP I like your rationale and that seems like something I would do too....I've already had some people compliment me on the thickness and overall healthy appearance of my hair (not the length yet LOL) with the same admiration combined w/ that lost hope for themselves vibe....when I get a chance I always direct them to sites like LHCF, YouTube and Fotki and let them know that there is sooooo much info out there and that no matter what the hair type there are countless women growing their hair healthy & long. I've even e-mailed friends about it .. I'm on a mission  .. Of course not all will actually believe you but that's no reason not to try to enlighten them. As long as you have the right disposition and don't come across arrogant I think it's cool to want to share the wealth of info and show them that it is possible


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (May 1, 2010)

/\ Thanks hun I totally agree I am on a mission to spread the good news and cast a positive light on tightly coily hair


----------



## kmn1980 (May 1, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> wussupp with the whole "stuck up" thing?



Projection, envy, insecurity, etc...


----------



## kmn1980 (May 1, 2010)

hannalight said:


> I am a natural that only straightens  her hair only when I want to trim my ends, I'm current MBL. I was at the hairdressers having my ends trimmed when a few of the stylist, kept gawking at my hair. They wanted to know if  I was mixed with Indian or  hailed  from the caribbean. As far as hairdressers go I was kinda of disappointed that they didn't know better. The next time  I need my hair trimmed I went to Supercuts were I was told by the receptionist that they don't cut or trim weaves.



Please tell me you checked her and walked out.


----------



## SleekandBouncy (May 1, 2010)

I've had hair almost to my elbow before and now it's almost bra strap after cutting it to chin length. No one has really ever said anything funky. I feel left out I've gotten compliments, but no one has assumed it's a weave or asked silly questions or try to cut it off.


----------



## leona2025 (May 1, 2010)

SleekandBouncy said:


> I've had hair almost to my elbow before and now it's almost bra strap after cutting it to chin length. No one has really ever said anything funky. I feel left out I've gotten compliments, but no one has assumed it's a weave or asked silly questions or try to cut it off.


 

I've had long hair all my life and I only recently, since starting my hhj, noticed comments about my hair. Sometimes I feel like I go on the offensive even when it's harmless. Once this guy made such a big deal about how long my hair was.  

I was offended because for me I was getting the vibe like he was saying, " You're black it's impossible for your hair to be that long". Maybe we should have a spin spin off about assumptions we make about people who make assumptions about long/natural hair.


----------



## Barbara (May 1, 2010)

Those who know me will ask if my mother's or sister's hair is long, or what products my stylist use on my hair.    

Strangers will complement my hair if it's down, then they will ask if it's mine.  I'll tell them the truth by telling them: "Yes, it is."  Then they will say: "I can tell, because the texture is consistent even in the front" or "I know it's yours because I can just tell."


----------



## Toy (May 1, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> LMAO Toy's eating kitten heads at midnight for growth, why you not sharing the secret!!??


 

That is scary and Nasty!!!


----------



## Yellowflowers (May 1, 2010)

*They assume that because you have long hair that you have never cut it or worn it short.

Also they assume you are timid because you have long hair, then when you don't allow them to make stupid comments to you about your hair, they act like they are really shocked.

Sometimes I just don't feel like indulging the dumb ones who are trying to come at you with a snide remark out of some sort of intimidation. *


----------



## twinkletoes17 (May 1, 2010)

"Are you half-cast (mixed)?"

Sometimes people meet me and ask me straight off "Who's white in your family?"


----------



## I Am So Blessed (May 1, 2010)

do you have indian in your blood? are you dominican? you mixed? what you put in ya head? these questions i get asked often.


----------



## leona2025 (May 1, 2010)

twinkletoes17 said:


> "Are you half-cast (mixed)?"
> 
> Sometimes people meet me and ask me straight off "Who's white in your family?"


 

OMG I got this last week. Is your mom or you dad white? I'm like neither. We'll then that must be inherited. My friend came to me to help her with her daughters hair. I recommended some conditioner which I was using weekly and was cheap. Silk Elements. She told me that it made both her daughters hair fall out. Then gave me the side eye like I suggested a bad product on purpose. Every conditioner doesn't work for every head.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 1, 2010)

Auburn said:


> I dont use spanish a lot... otherwise their next sentence is "Where are you from?"
> 
> *I've heard "Are you dominican?" * a bit too much.



I get that a lot, but I AM Dominican 

I get mad because people think that's the ONLY reason why my hair is long. I try to explain my regimen and the techniques I do, but they won't listen because I got the "good genes" and their hair don't do that. Oh brother.


----------



## Violets-are-blue (May 1, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> wussupp with the whole "stuck up" thing?



I think it's because people feel it's uncommon for black women to have long hair, and if you do, you must feel overly special. 

It's like they want to 'put you in your place' with the stuck up insult.

Just my observation/hypothesis though.

My hair is only APL. I don't straighten it often, but last time I did there was no issues. My uncle asked where I got the horse hair from and playfully tugged on my ponytail. But I think he was joking......i think. He did ask for hair help on braids a while after but idk.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (May 1, 2010)

Violets-are-blue said:


> I think it's because people feel it's uncommon for black women to have long hair, and if you do, you must feel overly special.
> 
> It's like they want to 'put you in your place' with the stuck up insult.
> 
> ...


 

ya know, i think i surprise alot of folts because they expect me to be stuckup, even some of the women on this board are shocked that im soo helpful and overly welcoming on my PM response.


----------



## hairedity (May 1, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Its not about what matters to them...its about what matters to me....most people don't come up to me on an ignorant tip...its usually in a spirit of admiration or curiosity...then they'll make a statement like "well you must have good hair" escape their mouths and sorta see them losing hope for themselves....so I take it upon myself to simply pull out my phone and show them that my texture is just like theirs.
> 
> I definitely could have just shrugged and walked away allowing them to hold the same limiting beliefs but I find joy in the look in their faces when they see its possible to be a long haired type 4.


 
this is very kind of you BMP.  It's obvious from the responses that many long haired folks are viewed as stuck up; well this is exactly the opposite of what a stuck up person would do :+)


----------



## SHEANITPRO (May 1, 2010)

Ignorance runs the gambit.  I get all the usual dumb inquiries and assumptions.

My own grandmother attributes "iron rich blood" as to why my hair is the length it is.  She's even advised me that I had "pube" hair as an infant!


----------



## nymane (May 1, 2010)

SHEANITPRO said:


> Ignorance runs the gambit.  I get all the usual dumb inquiries and assumptions.
> 
> *My own grandmother attributes "iron rich blood" as to why my hair is the length it is.  She's even advised me that I had "pube" hair as an infant! *


----------



## MissLeo (May 1, 2010)

Back in the 90's people would just come up and ask me "is that your hair?"  Now I often find out that most people just assume it is without asking.  

If they do think it's mine, then clearly I have some native american in my family, which I do but so do most african american and caribbean folks.  Why can't we just get acknowledged for our healthy hair practices ::sniffle sniffle::


----------



## FlowerHair (May 1, 2010)

I've been asked a few times if my hair is "real".
Even my boss asked me twice.  These questions are all from white people, they seem to think all black people wear fake hair. 

I don't care what they think.


----------



## cutenss (May 1, 2010)

I don't know about the fact so much that it is long, but I get alot of relaxer questions when my hair is straight. And when I tell them that I don't have one, they are like   If I am in the haircare isle, I get questioned alot about what I products I use and recommend for hair.


----------



## blkbuttahflyy (May 1, 2010)

I don't get alot of questions about length because lots if people have long locs, but I do get the 'how long have you had them' question. My siggy is from December 2004 thru June 2009. I'm officially BSL now and plan to grow them no longer than waistlength. This hair is *thick* and a serious chore to wash in the shower. And I can only imagine how much my loctician will charge once they get to that length.


----------



## Aviah (May 1, 2010)

I've heard someone say that my hair is long because I am natural.

I've also tried to tell a housemate that she too can have long hair and even showed her the site but insisted it was because I and most Americans were mixed. (she's from Nigeria) 
This can be annoying because I know I worked for it to get to where it is. To chalk it up to "mixedness" is a discredit to my work. But I enjoy my hair so....

ETA My hair's not even long by my standards, I can only imagine what I get when it is...


----------



## MsLizziA (May 1, 2010)

SHEANITPRO said:


> Ignorance runs the gambit.  I get all the usual dumb inquiries and assumptions.
> 
> My own grandmother attributes "iron rich blood" as to why my hair is the length it is.  She's even advised me that *I had "pube" hair* as an infant!



U think that's bad, when i first started growing my hair out, my dad was like "yea you have nice hair but see ya sister, my poor child just got the bad end of the stick. Just got barb wire for hair"

erplexed


----------



## Computer Blue (May 1, 2010)

The main assumption is that I have a "secret". Always people who haven't known me or my family. The truth is it is genetics, consistent care and a respect for my hair's likes &dislikes.


----------



## MsLizziA (May 1, 2010)

This how i feel. My hair isnt long AT ALL in my book. But for some reason everybody thinks is... all i think when they say that is i WISH you could see the ladies on LHCF. My hair aint sh$t compared to them...


----------



## Almaz (May 1, 2010)

In Ethiopia I NEVER had this issue only in the diaspora.


----------



## Whimsy (May 1, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Its not about what matters to them...its about what matters to me....most people don't come up to me on an ignorant tip...its usually in a spirit of admiration or curiosity...then they'll make a statement like "well you must have good hair" escape their mouths and sorta see them losing hope for themselves....so I take it upon myself to simply pull out my phone and show them that my texture is just like theirs.
> 
> I definitely could have just shrugged and walked away allowing them to hold the same limiting beliefs but I find joy in the look in their faces when they see its possible to be a long haired type 4.



Oh I see now.  Good on you!!


----------



## jasminea (May 1, 2010)

Assumptions:
 #1. *Your hair must grow easily. *(The truth - no baby this takes some work)
 #2. *You must be inter-racial. *(The truth - 100% black american)
 #3. *How do you make your hair look so real? *(Answer - umm well I grow it out of my scalp, that helps a lot.)


----------



## Bnster (May 1, 2010)

Shula said:


> I found out his age because he then proceeded to tell me that although he was 73, he was quite virile and could still make good strong babies and he had 7 tall strong sons to prove it. This is kinda the part where a threw up a little bit in my mouth and bid him good day. I had to leave that offer in the street. No proof required, lol.


 
Oh crap that is funny!   Poor you!  
Yesterday I was in Walmart, but my hair was in a bun so it not hair related and an old guy stated does your BF go wild and crazy over you.  

My hair is only past shoulder length so I don't get these comments. Yet!


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (May 1, 2010)

My hair's nowhere near long, but the ignorance flies already. I guess because some people are realizing curly hair can be stretched to a longer length (finally!!!), they assume my hair is much longer than it is. 
1.) I have some miracle scalp remedy that causes Rapunzel-like hair growth.
2.) Mixededness. Um...I'm black, black, and blacker...Indian blood doesn't count. Dang near everyone has it.
3.) I must be stuck up. I've literally heard chicks say this under their breath when I walk around campus, and I've seen guys stare at me like they want to approach me but keep their distance like I bite or something. Fine by me, but jeez...I wish you'd find another reason to avoid me. >.>

I have had some good ones come from it, though...My extended family members assume I'm the healthiest eater on the planet, lol. Yeah....*glances at empty dozen size box of Krispy Kreme doughnuts*...


----------



## Kurlee (May 1, 2010)

ask me if i'm mixed
assume it's a weave


----------



## Bnster (May 1, 2010)

SHEANITPRO said:


> ...
> 
> My own grandmother attributes "iron rich blood" as to why my hair is the length it is. She's even advised me that I had "pube" hair as an infant!


 
Holy cramp that is funny! Some of these comments a comedian can use! too funny.  Where did she come up with that.  Too , too funny. Ah.  You can only smile and say yes!    and then shake your head. I think I heard it all now.


----------



## LushLox (May 1, 2010)

*That 'stuck up' thing*

Where I'm from the stuck up thing, especially BW with long hair seems to be automatically labeled as, _'she thinks she's too nice.'_ *sigh*


----------



## kblc06 (May 1, 2010)

cutenss said:


> I don't know about the fact so much that it is long, but I get alot of relaxer questions when my hair is straight. And when I tell them that I don't have one, they are like   If I am in the haircare isle, I get questioned alot about what I products I use and recommend for hair.



I think this is one of those things that really gets me.  Do people really not know flat-irons or pressing combs? How did they think black women were straightening their hair before relaxers. It really boggles my mind that people don't know how versatile our hair is in its natural state . You do not have to be relaxed to get straight hair or to even get a great rollerset.


----------



## Geminigirl (May 1, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> U think that's bad, when i first started growing my hair out, my dad was like "yea you have nice hair but see ya sister, my poor child just got the bad end of the stick. *Just got barb wire for hair*"
> 
> erplexed


 Sorry but that was kind of funny.


----------



## NYAmicas (May 1, 2010)

Apart from the genetic background checks-
That Im wearing a weave, Im conceited, I'm using some type of special hair grease.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 1, 2010)

How bout i emailed this woman who i call my Aunt....she's so sweet....one day i emailed her my WHOLE entire regimen...and then i saw her a few months later and she asked me what did i do to my hair....

I asked her if she got my email about what i do to my hair bc she always asked me,,,and she said "I don't believe you."

I just bursted out in laughter and i said....well...i don't know what to tell ya....cause thats what i do!


Is there anyone here besides me that feels like they have to try not to come off as stuck up or egotistical around women of color just bc they have long hair? And sometimes i just stop caring....i LOVE my hair!


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 1, 2010)

I don't have long hair right now, but I still get some stuff. and I used to get some when I had long hair. Mainly just

1. Do you go to a stylist a lot? Who's your stylist? How much does she charge? What kind of products does she use?
2. Are you Chinese? (I get this a lot regardless, because I have small eyes but they don't look Asian to me.)
3. You must spend a lot of money on your hair.
4. You must think you're White. (WHAT?! yes, I've actually gotten that...from Black people! It's almost as bad as when I used to get told that I think I'm White for making good grades. smh.)


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (May 1, 2010)

That I have "that kind" of hair. It completely overshadows the work I put in to caring for my hair so that it can grow to long lengths.I get comments from family and friends saying they always knew my hair could grow this long or longer.I don't get it. I mean I still have to take care of it for that to happen erplexed . No fair!


----------



## MsLizziA (May 1, 2010)

TigerInTransit said:


> I don't have long hair right now, but I still get some stuff. and I used to get some when I had long hair. Mainly just
> 
> 1. Do you go to a stylist a lot? Who's your stylist? How much does she charge? What kind of products does she use?
> 2. Are you Chinese? (I get this a lot regardless, because I have small eyes but they don't look Asian to me.)
> ...



WTF?



MariposaSexyGirl said:


> T*hat I have "that kind" of hair. It completely overshadows the work I put in to caring for my hair so that it can grow to long lengths*.I get comments from family and friends saying they always knew my hair could grow this long or longer.I don't get it. I mean I still have to take care of it for that to happen erplexed . No fair!



Girl i HATE THAT!


----------



## me-T (May 1, 2010)

stuck up and rich


----------



## beans4reezy (May 1, 2010)

NYAmicas said:


> *Apart from the genetic background checks*-
> That Im wearing a weave, Im conceited, I'm using some type of special hair grease.


 
This is hilarious!!


----------



## SophieDulce (May 1, 2010)

People always assume that its fake, I hardly ever straighten my hair, so its usually curly or stretched but never bone straight. I have seen so many curly weaves that look like my hair that i can understand the it kind the assumptions, but  it is kind of annoying. 

............................


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib (May 1, 2010)

TigerInTransit said:


> I don't have long hair right now, but I still get some stuff. and I used to get some when I had long hair. Mainly just
> 
> 1. Do you go to a stylist a lot? Who's your stylist? How much does she charge? What kind of products does she use?
> 2. Are you Chinese? (I get this a lot regardless, because I have small eyes but they don't look Asian to me.)
> ...




ugh!! This is off topic but I know what you mean-_You talk all proper and_ _white_. I don't talk white although there are broads who DO try to talk a "certain" way if you know what I mean, y'all know that nasally sounding phony voice?? But my family is so country y'all and I am too but see I know when to use complete sentences and speak clearly. I don't wanna be white I wanna *graduate* so that's why I make good grades...I hate that we discount ourselves as black people especially so casually. Its sad. Its as if we do that to avoid the truth which is we need to be responsible and accountable for ourselves no exception. Throw the excuses out the window and admit you just don't care enough to change....

 I have an idea that we should get some LHCF business cards and pass them out as we see fit and cut to the chase. Shoot I got some card stock and a printer...I'll just hand em the card with only the website all anonymous like its a secret society. They'll get a kick out of that one!! then they can log on to this secret website and we can reveal the ancient old secret-TAKE CARE OF YOUR HAIR!!!!!!


----------



## imaccami (May 1, 2010)

Stuck up

Unwilling to share some super secret hair balm that "grows" my hair

That I'm lying or leaving out the important part when I tell them my reggie

That I look down on them and their hair

That I have good hair 

That I'm lying when I say I do it myself and won't share my stylist's info.



MrJohnsonsRib said:


> I have an idea that we should get some LHCF business cards and pass them out as we see fit and cut to the chase. Shoot I got some card stock and a printer...I'll just hand em the card with only the website all anonymous like its a secret society. They'll get a kick out of that one!! then they can log on to this secret website and we can reveal the ancient old secret-TAKE CARE OF YOUR HAIR!!!!!!



I've totally thought about that too. I was in an office and the woman's hair was sooo dry, never moved, and looked like it had been weeks since it was washed. I wished there was some way to politely bring up that she doesn't have to look like that. I so wished I could've just slipped a LHCF card on the desk as I was leaving.


----------



## Triniwegian (May 1, 2010)

I don't get assumptions about anything...people don't even comment on my hair.


----------



## MsLizziA (May 1, 2010)

This a good idea man. Maybe we should do this. I wont have to sit there and try to explain nothin..


----------



## Kurlee (May 1, 2010)

MrJohnsonsRib said:


> ugh!! This is off topic but I know what you mean-_You talk all proper and_ _white_. I don't talk white although there are broads who DO try to talk a "certain" way if you know what I mean, y'all know that nasally sounding phony voice?? But my family is so country y'all and I am too but see I know when to use complete sentences and speak clearly. I don't wanna be white I wanna *graduate* so that's why I make good grades...I hate that we discount ourselves as black people especially so casually. Its sad. *Its as if we do that to avoid the truth which is we need to be responsible and accountable for ourselves no exception. Throw the excuses out the window and admit you just don't care enough to change....*
> 
> I have an idea that we should get some LHCF business cards and pass them out as we see fit and cut to the chase. Shoot I got some card stock and a printer...I'll just hand em the card with only the website all anonymous like its a secret society. They'll get a kick out of that one!! then they can log on to this secret website and we can reveal the ancient old secret-TAKE CARE OF YOUR HAIR!!!!!!


girl, u better preach! especially the underlined. People don't care enough to do anything and would rather sit and complain.


----------



## Vashti (May 1, 2010)

hannalight said:


> The next time  I need my hair trimmed I went to Supercuts were I was told by the receptionist that they don't cut or trim weaves.




It would have taken all of my God given self control to not slap the hell out of her for daring to say something like that to me.


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 1, 2010)

MrJohnsonsRib said:


> ugh!! This is off topic but I know what you mean-_You talk all proper and_ _white_. I don't talk white although there are broads who DO try to talk a "certain" way if you know what I mean, y'all know that nasally sounding phony voice?? But my family is so country y'all and I am too but see I know when to use complete sentences and speak clearly. I don't wanna be white I wanna *graduate* so that's why I make good grades...I hate that we discount ourselves as black people especially so casually. Its sad. Its as if we do that to avoid the truth which is we need to be responsible and accountable for ourselves no exception. Throw the excuses out the window and admit you just don't care enough to change....



All of that is so true. I remember when I read the chapter "D's Will Do" from Brainwashed: The Myth of Black Inferiority...it made me almost want to cry, but that's for another thread.


----------



## Miss AJ (May 1, 2010)

The main assumptions that are made when my hair is long are that i CAN'T be all black and i must have "super good hair".


----------



## Sianna (May 1, 2010)

It was really interesting to read all of your responses on this thread. Clearly I don't have long hair, never have and had even given up on the prospect that it could happen for me, but I found myself curious as to what my future held. (I am _DETERMINED_ retain my length and see some BSB hair within the next two years!!)

I can admit that I would have assumed that most black women with long hair would be stuck up, mixed, or had some secret that wouldn't work for me, even if they were gracious enough to share what it was. I also would have assumed that women who had long hair, _must_ have had long hair their entire lives!

Contrarily, I've discovered that women with long hair are not necessarily stuck up at all! I was even reluctant to join this forum because I felt I would be shunned for having short hair, but really, I was welcomed here more warmly than I was on a forum, (won't mention the name) that was exclusively geared toward natural hair! Not that there are bad people there, I just don't get the feeling of warmth, acceptance, and encouragement I feel here! I've also discovered that even type 4 hair, (like mine) can grow long and be healthy!! It has more to do with proper treatment and frequent moisturizing than any _secret product._

I thank you all for sharing your stories!

On another note, while I don't classify myself as "light-skinned" I'm not dark either. Once, back in my weave days when I was wearing a long, curly weave, some guy assumed I was Hispanic. 

Don't know where he got that from, but I guess that's what I have to look forward to! 

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## Curly CoCo (May 1, 2010)

The mixed assumptions are just silly in my opinion, because many African Americans have a lot of different blood in them anyway. So I just wonder why being black equals short hair to people.


----------



## Naturallista (May 1, 2010)

TigerInTransit said:


> I don't have long hair right now, but I still get some stuff. and I used to get some when I had long hair. Mainly just
> 
> 1. Do you go to a stylist a lot? Who's your stylist? How much does she charge? What kind of products does she use?
> 2. *Are you Chinese? (I get this a lot regardless, because I have small eyes but they don't look Asian to me.)*
> ...



Ha ha ha!  I used to get that all the time, too Or "Are you Samoan???"


----------



## brg240 (May 1, 2010)

I'm pretty oblivious as things go and I don't get comments about my hair often. Like in the last 2 years I can count on one hand the comments. (not counting family or the internet)
But when I was in hs people thought I was stuck up or thought I was better or something.


----------



## Eritreladiee (May 1, 2010)

I noticed in my younger years when my hair was long AND curly, other black girls assumed that I wouldn't fight. Long curly hair fools people into thinking you're soft, like you need short kinky, relaxed hair to be a scrapper or something.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 1, 2010)

Eritreladiee said:


> I noticed in my younger years when my hair was long AND curly, other black girls assumed that I wouldn't fight. Long curly hair fools people into thinking you're soft, like you need short kinky, relaxed hair to be a scrapper or something.


 

shoot you betta eitha be bald headed or braided up cause folks like to pull ya hair out!


----------



## brg240 (May 1, 2010)

Theo said:


> I don't get assumptions about anything...people don't even comment on my hair.


I don't either. I feel like I'm missing out kinda.XD


----------



## Mdmommy99 (May 1, 2010)

When I had mbl locs, I had lots of White people assume that my hair was braided with extensions. Now, even though my hair is only approaching APL, I find that people do not understand that natural hair can be straight and that my hair curly looks way shorter than when its flat ironed. Every time I wear straight hair people assume that 1) I got a perm or 2) My hair is a weave because it doesn't look nearly as long when its not straight.


----------



## Hersheygurl (May 1, 2010)

Most common assumption.....

That I have a very good weave.

I was told by a lady that goes to my church that I have a weave! I didn't know I had one..... She came up to me one Sunday with a friend to ask me where I got my hair from, because it moved so well, and I kindly told her I got it from healthy hair practices and she looked at me like I just stepped off a spacehip. I reminded her I was in church with no reason to lie and did a thorough finger rake through for her and she still looked doubtful. Her and her friend shrugged and said, well you look like you're not " all black" anyways..??????


It's also assumed I'm stuck up. ( a girl from a mom's group admitted she thought I was before getting to know me because I had long " fake" hair)

It's amazing how some people act like they've seen a unicorn or something when they see a  black woman with long or healthy hair of any length.


----------



## Jewell (May 2, 2010)

Well, I have been wearing my hair covered with a wig for the last 6-7 months, so I haven't had any comments on my own natural hair, but many think my wigs are my real hair, lol.  I must've perfected this LF wearing for real!  In the past, people would assume I was "stuck up" because I wore my hair long.  I didn't really get the "Is that a weave?" questions. Also, many men assume I'm of another race due to my hair length (as if they've never EVER seen a black woman with long hair, or hair past SL).   Ugh.  So tired of these hair stereotypes!


----------



## Barbara (May 2, 2010)

FlowerHair said:


> I've been asked a few times if my hair is "real".
> Even my boss asked me twice.  These questions are all from white people, they seem to think all black people wear fake hair.
> 
> I don't care what they think.


 
There is a popular myth that African American hair will not grow. That's why it’s prevalent to see beauty supply stores in African American neighborhoods saturated with floor to ceiling, wall to wall hair weaves, extensions, wigs, etc., especially in beauty supply stores owned by Asians. The majority of their customers are African Americans, so what else are people suppose to believe?

The Asians that I work with and the ones in my beauty salon know that some of us don't need to add hair to our head to make it long. They are astonished to see our hair gradually grow to bra clasp or waist length. They know we aren't mixed with anything.

Years ago my stylist said: "The majority of African American women think they know how to take care of their hair, but they don't. That's because they were never taught properly." 

Some are just hair obsessed, and they feel that growing hair out to significant lengths is a mystery. Most African American women don't have long hair, and they find it hard to believe if a woman has long hair, then she has to be mixed with something.

My neighbor told me this years before I started using my primary staples to "put the icing on the cake," so to speak: "You think you're cute because you have long hair.  I told her that there's no excuse for African American women not to have long hair.  There's plenty of hair on sale at the beauty supply store, so I don't care what anyone thinks."  

I guess she took my advice.  She has a few wigs and long braids sewn into her hair now.  She never brought up that topic again.  Women like that will never know what products I use.  I'll tell them the bad stuff that wasn't good for my hair.


----------



## AimWard (May 2, 2010)

I've received just about every assumption that has been posted so far. But no one ever assumes my hair is long because I know how to take care of it...


----------



## Mane Event (May 2, 2010)

1. You must think you're white. <-- Only from black ppl  WTF! 

2. You must be some NBA/NFL player's wife <---- WTF 

3. People *cough* men --> "I just want to pull on it from the back"" WTF! Why would you assume I want my hair pulled  nono:nono:

4. And of course, the mixed thing! from some random island [fill in the blank], or are you cambodian, ethiopian, puerto rican, etc
*"Well if both of yo' parents are black, you musta retched alllllllllllllll the way back" <WTF!!!!*


----------



## halee_J (May 2, 2010)

hannalight said:


> I am a natural that only straightens her hair only when I want to trim my ends, I'm current MBL. I was at the hairdressers having my ends trimmed when a few of the stylist, kept gawking at my hair. They wanted to know if I was mixed with Indian or hailed from the caribbean. As far as hairdressers go I was kinda of disappointed that they didn't know better. The next time I need my hair trimmed I went to Supercuts were *I was told by the receptionist that they don't cut or trim weaves*.


 
I hope you set her _pin_ straight!


----------



## glamazon386 (May 2, 2010)

I usually get:

Person: Where are you from?
Me: Here
Person: No, where is your family from?
Me: Here. Baltimore.
Person:  Are you sure? 
Me: Yes. 
Person: You're not from the islands (or insert some other random place here)?
Me: Nope.

Cracks me up every time. 

I also get Is your hair naturally that curly?  I guess they're wondering if I have a texturizer or curl or something. When I tell them no they say I  must have "soft" hair.

And people always ask is my wash and go a twist out. IDK why... 

People also ask how I get my hair slicked down. :shrug:


----------



## Kutie85 (May 2, 2010)

-Most of the time people think it is a weave. 
- When my friends ask for advice I refer them to my blog. They still think I'm hiding some big secret from them.


----------



## washize (May 2, 2010)

My hair is only apl now, and when I was bsl last year, my hair was busted, so no one was jealous or curious lmao. But when I was younger I had MBL hair and the black girls would always say "Thats trifflin puttin weave in a lil gurls hair!" or " That fake *Ss hair ain't cute" My sister would get so mad, and should would yank my hair shouting to the other girls that it was real and in high school I had allot of girls who tried to pull on my hair to see if it was real, and I got weave checked alot :/


----------



## Rei (May 2, 2010)

why do people think that because you come from the "islands" that means you'll have long hair. My family is from Jamaica, and everyone on our town had the same ate up relaxed hair, or bad weave or extension braids. The only girls I saw with nice hair were the school girls, and that was because they were young and had it just nicely plaited up. lol, maybe its some other town where all the girls have long flowing locks


----------



## complexsimplicity (May 2, 2010)

Rei said:


> why do people think that because you come from the "islands" that means you'll have long hair. My family is from Jamaica, and everyone on our town had the same ate up relaxed hair, or bad weave or extension braids. The only girls I saw with nice hair were the school girls, and that was because they were young and had it just nicely plaited up. lol, maybe its some other town where all the girls have long flowing locks



I know right? I never thought that. I'm like, "Aren't most of the Island girls black just like me with nothing mixed in them?" I think I thought that because when I think of someone from the islands I think dreadlocks. lol. But I know not everyone wears them down there.​


----------



## softblackcotton (May 2, 2010)

Dam* I can't wait until my hair is long enough to get weave checked. I'm doing the crown and glory braid extension method now, so I don't really get comments/compliments alot.


----------



## Evo-ny (May 2, 2010)

Rei said:


> why do people think that because you come from the "islands" that means you'll have long hair. My family is from Jamaica, and everyone on our town had the same ate up relaxed hair, or bad weave or extension braids. The only girls I saw with nice hair were the school girls, and that was because they were young and had it just nicely plaited up. lol, maybe its some other town where all the girls have long flowing locks




Man, I *just *got back from visiting family there and practically every female over the age of 10 had chewed up hair or a bad weave. The only ones there that didn't were the school kids with their braids.

I went to get a relaxer there, but practically all the salons had only super strength varieties. When I asked if they had anything milder (I have really fine strands), they all gave me this stank look saying that the women here don't want a weak relaxer. They want the super strength to keep that 2 week old new growth down in the humidity. 

I don't even have any real length to my hair (2-3 inches from APL), but my mom was all like "That's all her real hair! She's always had the good hair." Uh, where was this good hair for the last 15 years?


----------



## mist0898 (May 2, 2010)

The usual....."is all that yours?"..."oh so you have good hair?"....."where are you from?".....and mind you my hair isnt even all that long!!!


oh yea recently someone i work with said to me....."So when are you going to start wearing your real hair?" I was like whaaatttterplexed????


----------



## Lita (May 2, 2010)

Are you mixed?

Your stuck up..What?

What growth products do you use..What?

I get weaved check ALLLLLLLL the time.

You should cut it because its not going to look good when your older..What?

Are you a hippie..What?

Is that all your hair.....Lol



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## augiemoment (May 2, 2010)

Assumptions:
that my mum must have long hair
that ive never cut my hair since i was a baby 
that i must be mixed with indian or sumtin

i wore a braid out to school once and this lady, approached me and after looking at me for a while, she finally said
she: " oh now i see it".
me : see what
she : how u attached the weave so it looks real
me: it's not a weave it's my hair
she: oh dont worry i get it it, i figured it out, nice one
me: !"£$%^&*()_)(*&^%$

I was at a friend's place and i had my hair in half braids and half up do when a guy asked me if this is my hair and i thought for a split second of the debate i would get into defending the hair and i simply said no.
Weeks later when i wore my hair out in full, he approached me and said so it really was your hair, then why did you lie because most ladies with hair like this will flaunt it. i tell him that i was tired of defending my own hair and found it easier to just tell them it isnt. my friends usually did the remaining arguement on my behalf, i just could care any less what anyone thought.
this white lady in my group keeps staring at my hair when we have group meetings it gives me the creeps.
ive gotten all kinds of nickname( even from my brother) i wont even mention them here


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 2, 2010)

LMAO Are you a hippiiieeee WTF?!


----------



## danysedai (May 2, 2010)

co-signing on that caribbean island stuff lol. as if we are not as black as any african-american,or as mixed or as whatever,whatever happened here,happened over there.


----------



## belldandy (May 2, 2010)

Well besides the annoying mixed thing: that I am a "[email protected]"


----------



## caribeandiva (May 2, 2010)

belldandy said:


> Well besides the annoying mixed thing: that I am a "[email protected]"


wow...

How dare you have long hair while we don't?


----------



## Spiffy (May 2, 2010)

Hersheygurl said:


> Most common assumption.....
> 
> That I have a very good weave.
> 
> ...



 Now that's funny!


----------



## bellezanegra826 (May 3, 2010)

1. when i was wearing my lacefronts folks would ask me what i'm mixed with or what kind of indian i was regardless of the texture of the lacefront (kinky straight or chinese virgin remy). mind you, i'm the color of a hershey's chocolate bar (definitely 99% African American) the hair wasn't even growing out of my head. even when i wore my then bsl hair out i was told that i had to be mixed with something b/c black folk can't grow hair

2. they assumed that i was ok with them putting their hands in my (real) hair and didn't have any problems with them pulling on it b/c it was supposedly 'long.' people assumed that b/c my hair was longer it was some how indestructible.


----------



## girlyprincess23 (May 3, 2010)

Auburn said:


> Today my ma saw my hair and she touched it saying *"Your hair is SO pretty"*... I was like "thank you, its tracks"... she believed me for a second saying "for real?!"
> 
> *My grandma asks "Is that all your hair?"...*almost every time I see her lol


 
Thats so strange........my mom and paternal grandma too!!


----------



## Cisselette (May 3, 2010)

More please


----------



## CocoGlow (May 3, 2010)

this thread is SAD & FUNNY at the same time


----------



## MsLizziA (May 3, 2010)

NappyRina said:


> this thread is SAD & FUNNY at the same time


It really is


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (May 3, 2010)

Does anyone else have a mom like mines thats ALWAYS surprised by your hair length

Any time I straighten she's like your hair is soooooo long! wow!

I always politely say thanks but in my head I'm like: ma' I see you every two weeks! Why you always surprised

She never gets over it....but its really sweet:blush3:


----------



## ~VicTorIAn~ (May 3, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Does anyone else have a mom like mines thats ALWAYS surprised by your hair length
> 
> Any time I straighten she's like your hair is soooooo long! wow!
> 
> ...


 
My mom is so unimpressed by my progress, she swears my hair was always as long as it is now.
Then again, she's not into hair at all and she frequents the barber so she wouldnt care if I was knee-length.

But my grandma makes me feel like I have the longest, most beautiful hair in the world.


----------



## Mane Event (May 3, 2010)

Girl, yes! My mom is surprised everytime!!!! 

And then she starts with the 50-11 questions:

Is that your hair? No, it's not! Let me see...
Why don't you wear it "down" (aka straight) everyday? 
You need to let people see your real hair more often. 
When are you going to the shop? ME: Never! 
Oh girl, who you going to see today with your hair like that? No one, I'm heading home
You need to stop by "such and such" [some fantasy son-in-law] ENOUGH MOM!

If it was up to her, I'd be walking around here with my hair  "whipped" = dyed, fried and laid to the side eRReday....and RIGHT back to where I started when she had control! 

I have to gently remind her of that every so often! 



BlackMasterPiece said:


> Does anyone else have a mom like mines thats ALWAYS surprised by your hair length
> 
> Any time I straighten she's like your hair is soooooo long! wow!
> 
> ...


----------



## MsLizziA (May 3, 2010)

Mane Event said:


> Girl, yes! My mom is surprised everytime!!!!
> 
> And then she starts with the 50-11 questions:
> 
> ...


do you have a fotki?


----------



## Mane Event (May 3, 2010)

Sorry, I don't 



MsLizziA said:


> do you have a fotki?


----------



## silkii_locks (May 3, 2010)

Them:  "Ooh your hair is so pretty, is it all yours?
Me:  "Yes"
Them:  "Oh, but you got that "good" hair though"


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (May 3, 2010)

I get the "it must be a weave" and the one I HATE "oh your hair is long cuz you got that guud hair."


----------



## sylver2 (May 3, 2010)

-I was on vacay and some drunk chick kept callin me miss maybelline while swiping my hair with her hand. i told her to address me as Miss Mac lol
-my fathers wife is always trying to catch me out there.  every single time she sees me she asks if this is all my hair. um you've known me for 15 years now. have never wore weaves. now she got my own darn father doubtin me. he had the nerve to ask me damn is that all your hair.  I gave him the look of death! he got the picture:-/.
-my family & some friends always slyly weave check me. i act like i don't know while they just have to touch my hair because its so pretty.  i know u checkin for tracks u ain't slick
-guys swear im biracial or 'from the islands' etc  where r u from?. i say im from New york(even though i know what they tryin to ask) they go no.. what are u mixed with and i say ohh, ..im mixed with black and blacker. that shuts them up everytime now
-my daughters grandmother and aunts keep saying i got that good people hair
-people assume i use one product to grow my hair long. my fathers wife has a bottle of ntm sittin under her sink mad at me because her hair didn't grow after a few days of rubbing it in 
-


----------



## lane (May 4, 2010)

Sylver2, your father's wife is hilarious! You think she thinks if you were wearing a weave, you'd confess it to your father before confessing to her? Hair is no laughing matter with black women. She is probably really pissed regarding the bottle of ntm. LMAO!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (May 4, 2010)

sylver2 said:


> -I was on vacay and some drunk chick kept callin me miss maybelline while swiping my hair with her hand. i told her to address me as Miss Mac lol
> -my fathers wife is always trying to catch me out there.  every single time she sees me she asks if this is all my hair. um you've known me for 15 years now. have never wore weaves. now she got my own darn father doubtin me. he had the nerve to ask me damn is that all your hair.  I gave him the look of death! he got the picture:-/.
> -my family & some friends always slyly weave check me. i act like i don't know while they just have to touch my hair because its so pretty.  i know u checkin for tracks u ain't slick
> -guys swear im biracial or 'from the islands' etc  where r u from?. i say im from New york(even though i know what they tryin to ask) they go no.. what are u mixed with and i say ohh, ..im mixed with black and blacker. that shuts them up everytime now
> ...


LMAO!!!!

Why will people know you for years and STAY asking if you have a weave

I always play stupid when people ask where I'm from too

I love when people try to do the "good hair" background check on the sly.....what a mess.

We need higher hair esteem in the community...I swear


----------



## belldandy (May 4, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Does anyone else have a mom like mines thats ALWAYS surprised by your hair length
> 
> Any time I straighten she's like your hair is soooooo long! wow!
> 
> ...


 

No. Her hair is longer than mine. she think hair growth should be effortless for everyone.

Infact, I pulled her hair down today to stretch it, and she is wl.  I asked her, "you know ur wl right? Its past your waist, this is your waist here right?" and shes like "which one?" (which waist) lol b/c of her little bit of extra weight. i was cracking up


----------



## serene (May 4, 2010)

-People just automatically come up to me and start "talking hair".

-Friends and family members assume I want to do their hair, their children's hair, etc., lol.

-I was standing in front of an office building and these ladies called me inside to ask if my hair was real.    

-People assume I have always had long hair, it's genetic/good hair.

-I must be stuck-up/high-maintenance....I am as low maintenace as they come, lol.

-I get asked where did I buy my hair a lot.


----------



## cocosweet (May 4, 2010)

belldandy said:


> Well besides the annoying mixed thing: that I am a "[email protected]"


I'd say, "I am, but the hair ain't the reason." 





caribeandiva said:


> wow...
> 
> How dare you have long hair while we don't?


Bascially. Everybody knows black folks destined to be bald headed. Must be some mystical, magical potion or dat good weave. 

I've been asked where I get my hair from when I'm wearing my twists. It's sad that healthy looking hair must equal weave.


----------



## beans4reezy (May 4, 2010)

sylver2 said:


> -people assume i use one product to grow my hair long. my fathers wife has a bottle of ntm sittin under her sink mad at me because her hair didn't grow after a few days of rubbing it in
> -


 
Slightly OT, but I had to cosign on this!

When I told my cousins about WEN, they purchased it, used it for a week and when they didn't wake up with hair like Rapunzel, they said it was "wack." 

Last time I ever recommended a product to anyone.


----------



## MsLizziA (May 4, 2010)

i love gettin the whole "where did you buy your hair from" thing. My hair isn't even close to what i consider long at all. Not in the least bit. Yet and still people follow me around because the want to know if its mine or not. One girl stopped and asked me where i found my puff.

I bust out laughing and was like Its all mine. She just could not believe me.


----------



## spoogeywoogey (May 4, 2010)

Reading this thread has me in awe. Seriously, what's up with the assumption that you MUST be from the islands??  That's hilarious!! We're not any more different from you guys. We're not some exotic blend.  I know people who have no other race in their heritage for up to four generations and don't have long hair, and I know others who do on both sides of the family and STILL don't have long hair. 

Interestingly I don't get a lot of assumptions except that being dark skinned and having natural hair, I must be at church 24/7 and can only speak about the bible. 

Thankfully I don't get accused of wearing fake hair. I've been asked a few times about whether or not I'm wearing extensions. Most look like they believe me when I say it's all mine, and genuinely look impressed more  than anything else. I've never had a complete stranger try to touch my hair to see if it's real. Nor do I remember that happening to any of my friends in Jamaica. But then again, it's probably not done because people fear they'd get a ***** lick. 

I'm just grateful for the Rastas, because due to them, I think people have it in their heads that we can grow long hair. 

This thread is quite interesting...


----------



## caribeandiva (May 4, 2010)

Mane Event said:


> Girl, yes! My mom is surprised everytime!!!!
> 
> And then she starts with the 50-11 questions:
> 
> ...


I see your mom's point about the fantasy son-in-law, you and your hair are gorgeous based on your siggy.


----------



## Nixx22jam (May 5, 2010)

spoogeywoogey said:


> Reading this thread has me in awe. Seriously, what's up with the assumption that you MUST be from the islands?? That's hilarious!! We're not any more different from you guys. We're not some exotic blend.  I know people who have no other race in their heritage for up to four generations and don't have long hair, and I know others who do on both sides of the family and STILL don't have long hair.
> 
> Interestingly I don't get a lot of assumptions except that being dark skinned and having natural hair, I must be at church 24/7 and can only speak about the bible
> 
> ...


 

When i was in J.A it was seen as mostly christian ppl had their hair natural. I think in certain denominations they are not allowed to relax it. But their hair grew long because they always had it in one p.s or another. So twists,canerows or what ever.

When I first got my hair relaxed when I was 12 they used Revlon super. This was the relaxer the sold in all the shops. And half the time there wasnt no neutralizer either.


Am I the only one prior to LHCF that wondered if some ones hair is a weave and wanted to touch it. But now I've joined lhcf I know better; I can spot a weave a mile off. But honestly if you guys were not on here wouldnt u wanna touch and know too?


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (May 5, 2010)

The whole island thing is so funny to me. My younger sister's friend has long hair and she is afro trinidadian but everyone thinks she is coolie kuli? or is half indo trinidadian like Tatyanna Ali, too funny because people call her Ashley Banks


----------



## princessdi (May 5, 2010)

*At our family Christmas party in December, I wore my hair down for the first time (around my family) since joining LHCF.  Mind you at the time, my hair was full APL and almost BSB, still not long for me at all; however, my hair has never been past shoulder length—EVER.  So, my brother comes in and someone in my family says look at Diane’s hair and he turns around and says that’s nice, where did you get it?*

*I died laughing and said this is all mine and his girlfriend about hit the floor and then I was bombarded with questions.*

*It made me feel good because it means someone thinks my hair is long, or at least long enough to be considered extensions and/or a weave.*

*Can’t wait to reach MBL/waistlength!*


----------



## beans4reezy (May 5, 2010)

Nixx22jam said:


> But honestly if you guys were not on here wouldnt u wanna touch and know too?


 
Not really. My initial thought (prior to lhcf) would be: "Nice hair, I wonder if it's a weave?" But my curiosity would never bring me as far as to _wanting _to touch. It was never that serious for me; I am too much of a germophobe to want to stick my fingers in anyone's hair. erplexed


----------



## RossBoss (May 5, 2010)

serene said:


> -
> 
> -I was standing in front of an office building and these ladies called me inside to ask if my hair was real.


----------



## MsLizziA (May 5, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> Not really. My initial thought (prior to lhcf) would be: "Nice hair, I wonder if it's a weave?" But my curiosity would never bring me as far as to _wanting _to touch. It was never that serious for me; I am too much of a germophobe to want to stick my fingers in anyone's hair. erplexed


Fa real. It never got that deep for me at all. I think thats absurd and nasty...


----------



## LoveLongLocks (May 5, 2010)

Almaz said:


> That I am stuck up. That I am weak or something. That I think that I am better than everyone. That my life is so easy (DE HAYLE)




There it is.  I must be stuck on myself, stuck up, spoiled, ect... assume that I will allow myself to be disrespected ...lots of negatives from some women.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (May 5, 2010)

Oh I forgot to mention the best of all time!!!

"You mixed?"


----------



## Sugar (May 5, 2010)

mist0898 said:


> oh yea recently someone i work with said to me....."So when are you going to start wearing your real hair?" I was like whaaatttterplexed????



 at the audacity of the question and your reaction


----------



## Barbara (May 5, 2010)

mist0898 said:


> The usual....."is all that yours?"..."oh so you have good hair?"....."where are you from?".....and mind you my hair isnt even all that long!!!
> 
> 
> oh yea recently someone i work with said to me....."*So when are you going to start wearing your real hair?" I was like whaaatttterplexed????[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Nixx22jam (May 5, 2010)

Im not saying to actually touch but just to want to kno.. Say for example your unsure and the touch is the one thing that would seal the deal. 

 I had a friend that has long hair; when I first  met her I asked her if she was mixed. She gave me one dutty look! But were friends now lol. But when I have longer hair I dont think I wd mind ppl touching but that could be because I dont have long hair. I guess it wd get a bit tiring ppl's hands all up in ur hair all the time.  U ladies all have beautiful hair anyway maybe u should look at it from the positive it looks so good its gotta b fake!


----------



## natura87 (May 5, 2010)

I dont consider my hair long at all, but over spring break I went home and had my "cousin" braid my hair and put it in a puff as a pseudo protective style. Tell me why as soon as I left her house family members were like..

"Is that all your hair? Where did you buy that puff"
"Can I touch it? Ohh its soft!"
"Ohh, girl your hair is gettin long!"
"Let me send a pic of that to E, she is gonna be so jealous. You are gonna have the long hair in the family now!"

These are the same people that called me Celie and Tego Calderon...WHO IS LAUGHING NOW?

I just hit SL. What will happen when I hit BSL , or even WL?


----------



## MsLizziA (May 5, 2010)

natura87 said:


> I dont consider my hair long at all, but over spring break I went home and had my "cousin" braid my hair and put it in a puff as a pseudo protective style. Tell me why as soon as I left her house family members were like..
> 
> "Is that all your hair? Where did you buy that puff"
> "Can I touch it? Ohh its soft!"
> ...


LMAO! girl i know how u feel.. trust me


----------



## caribeandiva (May 10, 2010)

bump bump more stories more stories!!


----------



## MrsIQ (May 29, 2010)

I relaxed today after a 5 month stretch and after geting done I had to run to the market.  In the check out I feel these eyes on me so I turn around and there was a very hansome Indian man staring at me.  I smile, but not too big cuz I'm married. He gets behind me in line and asks me where I'm from and I said "Alabama".  He says, "No.  From what country do you orginate?"  I said, "America."  He says, "Are you sure? You don't look American."  And thinking of you ladies I asked, "Why don't I look American?"  He said, "Your hair is so long (not quite BSL).  I don't see black girls in the US with hair llike that."

If you had told me I would eva be called anything other than a plain ole black girl, I would have laughed in your face.  It's amazing what healthy hair practices and patience can do!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (May 29, 2010)

Coupled with light skin, I must be arrogant and better than medium/dark-skinned girls. What? Also, I'm not like most black women. Trust me, I get this a lot from men.


----------



## MsLizziA (May 29, 2010)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Coupled with light skin, I must be arrogant and better than medium/dark-skinned girls. What? Also, I'm not like most black women. Trust me, I get this a lot from men.


wait.......what?


----------



## againstallodds (May 29, 2010)

I'm APL which I don't consider long, on me that is. It baffles me when people assume:

I'm using special-magic-God sent products... 

that of course I have a weave... that I spend hours doing my hair (I actually HATE doing it and do nothing past, wash, condition, roller-set and bun throughout the week without combing it out!)... 

that's I'm an exception among black woman - this one makes me soooooooooooo angry!!!....

That's there's no way both my parents are Haitian and that they aren't mixed. Well they SURE are and I couldn't be prouder!...

That I get my hair done at an amazing salon by a stylist with midas touch... hell no I don't!.....


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (May 29, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> wait.......what?



Exactly. If you can fill me in, I'd like to know. It's a major  to me, which is sad.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 29, 2010)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Coupled with light skin, I must be arrogant and better than medium/dark-skinned girls. What? Also, I'm not like most black women. Trust me, I get this a lot from men.


I feel you, girl. I hate when people tell me what I "must" be like.

They also tell me long hair is nothing special on me, because I have to be mixed. Some of them give in a little bit when they see that 4a in my crown  but pretty much no one gives me credit for all the work I've put in over the past two years.


----------



## MsLizziA (May 29, 2010)

girl aint it a B$%# though...


----------



## aileendq (May 29, 2010)

Shula said:


> I'm a newbie,
> Hands down worst assumption that trumps all. Out in public going about my business and a 73 year old Hispanic male asks, "Where did you buy your hair?" First, aren't you too old and not part of the "weave demographic" to know that some people like to wear extensions for whatever reason? So, I removed my wide brimmed straw hat (summertime in the South) and allowed the gentlemen to touch and see that my hair does in fact grow fom my scalp. The resulting assumption: (wait for it)
> 
> Well, then, you must be Indian because black women don't have long, silky hair. Mind you, I'm dark-skinned, (medium) full lips and he just up and decided to change my ethnicity altogether because he couldn't reconcile the fact that black women have hair that moves when the wind blows.
> ...



Re: "weave demographic" Plenty of Afro-Latinas get weaves. And, EEEWWWWW. Makes me embarrassed to have to claim Papi for being nasty.


----------



## aileendq (May 29, 2010)

See, now this is funny to me. I am bi-racial (my mother is an Afro-Latina, and my father is Indo-Latino, with some white ancestors thrown in for good measure) but I am a LATINA, and I consider myself a woman of color. 

I look Hispanic (I get Middle Easter or Greek when my hair is straight- I only get Dominican- which I am- when my hair is curly) but the only thing that happens to me is that people (mostly black women) don't believe I should have a hard time growing my hair because I am "Hispanic." 

I have 3c hair- no joke. I have to relax to be able to dry it straight, and I can't rock a 'fro because it falls down. Grrrrr.


----------



## bimtheduck (May 29, 2010)

I must have a weave
I must be mixed
I'm probably stuck up
I'm probably really vain
I must be really high maintenence


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (May 29, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> girl aint it a B$%# though...



yes and it never ends....


----------



## JJamiah (May 29, 2010)

My accent kinda gives it away sometimes but no one really puts the two together, my mom is Puerto Rican and my Dad is Black.

I don't really get weave checked; my senile friend ask the same question, is that yours? Every month.

I don't like people that I know to ask out loud in a foot ball field " IS that your HAIR?" and then i see people looking at me waiting for a response, my kids get me out of that real quick. I tell them I will chat with them later, I usually am a little embarrassed.

That I shouldn't wear fake hair short or long 

PERSONALLY I HATE THE PHRASE " IS THAT YOURS" 
IF it is bought it's mine, if it is Grown it's mine. Stop calling me out, learn hair question etiquette. Alone or text me on the phone!!!!

Otherwise no one really bothers; I guess people just don't say it to me.


----------



## LushLox (May 30, 2010)

I don't know I think I would prefer someone to ask me if my hair's mine as opposed to just feeling my scalp for themselves...although I agree I don't much like the question either.


----------



## bahamababe242 (May 30, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> My accent kinda gives it away sometimes but no one really puts the two together, my mom is Puerto Rican and my Dad is Black.
> 
> I don't really get weave checked; *my senile friend ask the same question*, is that yours? Every month.
> 
> ...


----------



## MAMATO (May 30, 2010)

People who dont know me never weave-check me (with their eyes I mean) , I guess they just assume it is a weave and move on.  

Close friends always assume I have found an exceptional stylist.  Mind you, I have always been a DIYer, even before LHCF  When I told my DH's cousin I never go to hair stylists, her jaw dropped down to the floor.  Funny, she really beleives only stylists can grow hair long.

The last time I went to a shop to get a quotation for box braids, she wanted to charge (you know) the extra for long hair, something like $500 LOLOL.  Good for me she couldn't find hair long enough to braid my hair (I am 5.9 and past WL), I ran away as soon as I could.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 30, 2010)

aileendq said:


> See, now this is funny to me. I am bi-racial (my mother is an Afro-Latina, and my father is Indo-Latino, with some white ancestors thrown in for good measure) but I am a LATINA, and I consider myself a woman of color.
> 
> I look Hispanic (I get Middle Easter or Greek when my hair is straight- I only get Dominican- which I am- when my hair is curly) but the only thing that happens to me is that people (mostly black women) don't believe I should have a hard time growing my hair because I am "Hispanic."
> 
> *I have 3c hair- no joke. I have to relax to be able to dry it straight, and I can't rock a 'fro because it falls down. Grrrrr.*



Hey fellow Dominicana! 

I think some people are surprised at how nice I am.  I think most people think I'm stuck up because of my hair. Must be because I always flip it around when I've straightened it 

BTW I can't rock an afro either because of my 3b/3c hair BUT if I blow dry it out and then use a pick to fluff it out, why I can rock a 20 inch afro LOL  You want it straight just use rollos. If you see my siggie that's my rollerset hair.


----------



## sunbubbles (May 30, 2010)

That I'm stupid or ditzy (I am a little ditzy lol) but I think ppl think I'm stupid for REAL. *SMH*


----------



## Shun34 (May 30, 2010)

What are you mixed with? I didn't know I had to be mixed with something to have apl, 
4a hair.


----------



## cherry.a (May 30, 2010)

A about a year ago I was with a group of friends, and we were talking about our families and I mentioned that my father is from Panama and one of the girls said to me so thats why you have long hair.


----------



## brg240 (May 30, 2010)

MAMATO said:


> People who dont know me never weave-check me (with their eyes I mean) , I guess they just assume it is a weave and move on.
> 
> Close friends always assume I have found an exceptional stylist.  Mind you, I have always been a DIYer, even before LHCF  When I told my DH's cousin I never go to hair stylists, her jaw dropped down to the floor.  Funny, she really beleives only stylists can grow hair long.
> 
> *The last time I went to a shop to get a quotation for box braids, she wanted to charge (you know) the extra for long hair, something like $500 *LOLOL.  Good for me she couldn't find hair long enough to braid my hair (I am 5.9 and past WL), I ran away as soon as I could.


 oh man I'd have ran away too.

I also think most people think my hair is a weave. Well at least if it's straight or I've done a rollerset.

I know this is an assumptions thread but I wonder if people just assume longer hair is a weave. I mean besides in childhood I got the most comments I got on my hair being long was when my hair was at it's shortest about 4 years ago. :/

Also, your hair is so lush. <33


----------



## KrystalClear (May 30, 2010)

jasminea said:


> Assumptions:
> #1. *Your hair must grow easily. *(The truth - no baby this takes some work)
> #2. *You must be inter-racial. *(The truth - 100% black american)
> #3. *How do you make your hair look so real? *(Answer - umm well I grow it out of my scalp, that helps a lot.)



LMAO @ #3!


----------



## Meritamen (May 30, 2010)

My hair is no where near being long but I've been told that I am being vain because I care about my hair and how it looks.
So walking around with a nest would be better?


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 30, 2010)

Okay...so its a little different for me....bc i've always had a decent amount of length and pretty nice hair pre-LHCF...the shortest its ever been was SL and the longest pre-LHCF was BSL.

So when my friends comment on my hair...they always say..."but you've always had long hair"....but then i'm like yeah....but not THIS long!!! Its down to my waist!!

Lately i've been getting the..."you must be Dominican"...or "you must be MIXED with Dominican"....but i tell them...no...i'm Black and the only other blood i know of in my family is Cherokee...but that was 3-4 generations ago so...yeah.

But i kinda like the Dominican comment bc i LOVE Spanich people!!! In fact im like an honorary Latina...bc i like to Meringue and i know a decent amount of Spanish to find my way around Puert Rico!...and i LOVE Spanish food!!

I hate when friends introduce you to THEIR frends and then introduce your hair...telling you to show them your hair....and then leave u out there to answer all their questions...i guess to see if you're going to tell them something different....i had this lady last year that i met in Sally's she was really nice and i had my hair straightened and she just complimented it so much and she just HAD to touch and feel it....so i let her...and she was like...what kind of shampoo and conditoner do you use?...i pointed to the store across the street(WalMart) and told her i use use Suave Humectant shampoo and conditoner...anything that says moisturizing is what i use...and i summarized my regimen to her...so i guess she took some of my advice bc she went straight to WalMart after our convo.


----------



## LadyRaider (May 30, 2010)

Y'all... really?

In Jr. High I had long braids and I remember once a girl coming up and yanking one of my ponies... I guess expecting it to come off in her hand. 

Anyway... so are people really coming up to you and sticking their hands in your hair to feel your scalp? Really? LOL.


----------



## Nelli04 (May 30, 2010)

the island comments in this thread reminded me of what my mom told me when I was younger, lol.

She told me that black girls from the islands have 'good' hair that grows because their mothers shaves their heads over and over until their hair grows in curly... 

lol, and of course I believed it...and even contemplated doing it myself (I was like 11). I wonder where she got that info from...


----------



## Janet' (May 30, 2010)

One day I'll come back in and answer...


----------



## caribeandiva (May 30, 2010)

againstallodds said:


> I'm APL which I don't consider long, on me that is. It baffles me when people assume:
> 
> I'm using special-magic-God sent products...
> 
> ...


Gotta love my Haitian people. erplexed


----------



## caribeandiva (May 30, 2010)

Nelli04 said:


> the island comments in this thread reminded me of what my mom told me when I was younger, lol.
> 
> She told me that black girls from the islands have 'good' hair that grows because their mothers shaves their heads over and over until their hair grows in curly...
> 
> lol, and of course I believed it...and even contemplated doing it myself (I was like 11). I wonder where she got that info from...


What the heck is the name of this mystical island people keep referring to? I sure never heard of it the whole time I lived on the islands.


----------



## MsLizziA (May 30, 2010)

caribeandiva said:


> What the heck is the name of this mystical island people keep referring to? I sure never heard of it the whole time I lived on the islands.


no clue but apperantly they were born from hair gods r some sh!t


----------



## Janet' (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm still not ready to answer but there are some newly long-haired ladies who can!


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 11, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Okay...so its a little different for me....bc i've always had a decent amount of length and pretty nice hair pre-LHCF...the shortest its ever been was SL and the longest pre-LHCF was BSL.
> 
> So when my friends comment on my hair...they always say..."but you've always had long hair"....but then i'm like yeah....but not THIS long!!! Its down to my waist!!
> 
> ...



You're my Dominican niece, don't know what you're talking about LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Dec 11, 2010)

^^Shaving hair until it grows in curly?  the only Hair thing I heard from Carribeans was a complete opposite. I heard that you shouldn't cut a child's hair until they are like 2 or they could have speech problems anyone else heard of this ?

Anyway bumping for more stories.


----------



## AlliCat (Dec 11, 2010)

I wear wigs currently as my main protective style. My friend assumes I'm bald underneath. He can't seem to realize that for me fake hair is A MEANS to the END. In other words it's only temporary until I reach my goal length!! I have some long a** hair under this HZ 7047 don't get it twisted


----------



## sylver2 (Dec 11, 2010)

sylver2 said:


> -I was on vacay and some drunk chick kept callin me miss maybelline while swiping my hair with her hand. i told her to address me as Miss Mac lol
> -my fathers wife is always trying to catch me out there.  every single time she sees me she asks if this is all my hair. um you've known me for 15 years now. have never wore weaves. now she got my own darn father doubtin me. he had the nerve to ask me damn is that all your hair.  I gave him the look of death! he got the picture:-/.
> -my family & some friends always slyly weave check me. i act like i don't know while they just have to touch my hair because its so pretty.  i know u checkin for tracks u ain't slick
> -guys swear im biracial or 'from the islands' etc  where r u from?. i say im from New york(even though i know what they tryin to ask) they go no.. what are u mixed with and i say ohh, ..im mixed with black and blacker. that shuts them up everytime now
> ...



my fathers wife, yes once again at Thanksgiving weave checked me:-/.  
Once again(15 years of this)  wow..sylver is that all u?  
I looked at her like she was crazy and said now i know u know better asking me that darn question. :smh:. stop asking me that!
she said i kno i kno but it just grew so fast from your cut. then had a nerve to put her darn hands in my hair and pull!! This chick seriously thinks i wear weaves.  15 years of knowing me, its like she wants to out me.  she just can't believe it:-/.  
how much u want to bet she will continue asking me


----------



## fivetimestwo (Dec 11, 2010)

Where'd y'all get all that hair?? As in, no one else in your family has long hair (it's called a hair cut or poor hair care practices) so why is your hair long?

My other favorite is, "is that all YOUR hair?" what kind of question is that?


Mind you, I'm only between APL and BSL, but my daughters have A LOT of hair so I get lumped in with them.


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 11, 2010)

-That because YOU have long hair your mother must have had long hair, too.
-That you KNOW the products that can grow long hair
-That you are wearing a weave and lying about your hair (Why even ask if your gonna stick your nasty hands all up in my scalp anywayz).
-That you've had long hair all your life
-That you're vain


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Dec 11, 2010)

"You're not black. You're Trinidadian"


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Dec 12, 2010)

^LMBO
trinidadian. Smh. 

Assumption that I enjoy talking about hair.
(true)

That I think I'm cute.
(....if its any consolation, I'm pretty sure I'd still think i was cute bald, lol)

That I have to be approached a different way
(Thugs all of a sudden become extremely proper and shy)

That I'm not from America and from some island where black women have long, type 3 hair...?
I really have nothing to say about that. 
When you grow out your hair...its like yo own mama will ask you what island you're from. Its ridiculous. I'm pretty sure u birthed me.


----------



## Nixx22jam (Dec 12, 2010)

Mizz Diamonds said:


> ^^Shaving hair until it grows in curly?  the only Hair thing I heard from Carribeans was a complete opposite. I heard that you shouldn't cut a child's hair until they are like 2 or they could have speech problems anyone else heard of this ?
> 
> Anyway bumping for more stories.


I have. And you shouldnt let a pregnant person do ur hair or it will fall out.

No one has seen my hair yet so no stories. Roll on march so i can have that swang


----------



## Shula (Jul 10, 2011)

I understand that Afro-Latinas get weaves. My problem was he was 73 and male. It just seemed like, um, shouldn't you be more brushed up on AARP and geriatric medicine? Weaves, sir? oke:

Thanks for the reply and let Papi stew in his shame alone, lol.







aileendq said:


> Re: "weave demographic" Plenty of Afro-Latinas get weaves. And, EEEWWWWW. Makes me embarrassed to have to claim Papi for being nasty.


----------



## JFK (Jul 10, 2011)

NaturalBeauty<3 said:


> ^LMBO
> trinidadian. Smh.
> 
> Assumption that I enjoy talking about hair.
> ...


 

HAHAHA....LMBO!!!!


----------



## JFK (Jul 10, 2011)

............................................


----------



## candy626 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hmm, I can only guess what assumptions have made.

Only a couple of people told me they thought I had a weave.

Some people have mentioned "good hair"

A lot of people used to ask me if I was mixed, Dominican, or from the islands (can't say for sure if it's because of my hair or not due to my last name).


----------



## vestaluv1 (Nov 10, 2011)

I reckon all of us get the "where are you from?" question . Knowing where it's going I always say "North London", lol . Then obviously, it goes "no where are your parents from?" 


But today I got the offensive "good hair" term thrown at me. I had a fresh relaxer a few days ago so I decided to enjoy my hair for a change and I was wearing it down today. 
Being as I needed to buy another wig to continue with my usual protective style, I popped into my local hair shop. One of the Asian guys that work there hasn't seen my hair before and asked "is that a weave?" . I told him it was my hair and he exclaimed "oooOOOOOOHHHhhhhh, you have good hair" erplexed. I guess he wanted me to take that as a compliment but I've never liked that term due to to what it implies about Afro-Caribbean hair.  Another lady wanted to know why I was even buying a wig. 
Without wanting to sound too much like a KNOW-IT-ALL I told her wigs protected my hair and made it easier to retain length. Plus it was starting to get cold and I could retain more moisture by covering my own hair...".
Hopefully she'll be inspired to learn more about healthy haircare practises; who knows!


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 10, 2011)

fivetimestwo said:


> Where'd y'all get all that hair?? As in, no one else in your family has long hair (it's called a hair cut or poor hair care practices) so why is your hair long?
> 
> *My other favorite is, "is that all YOUR hair?" what kind of question is that?*
> 
> ...


 
Answer:  No Just the ends 
fivetimestwo


----------



## My Friend (Mar 10, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> Answer:  No Just the ends
> @fivetimestwo


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 10, 2012)

vestaluv1 said:
			
		

> I reckon all of us get the "where are you from?" question . Knowing where it's going I always say "North London", lol . Then obviously, it goes "no where are your parents from?"
> 
> But today I got the offensive "good hair" term thrown at me. I had a fresh relaxer a few days ago so I decided to enjoy my hair for a change and I was wearing it down today.
> Being as I needed to buy another wig to continue with my usual protective style, I popped into my local hair shop. One of the Asian guys that work there hasn't seen my hair before and asked "is that a weave?" . I told him it was my hair and he exclaimed "oooOOOOOOHHHhhhhh, you have good hair" erplexed. I guess he wanted me to take that as a compliment but I've never liked that term due to to what it implies about Afro-Caribbean hair.  Another lady wanted to know why I was even buying a wig.
> ...



That would of pissed me off!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 10, 2012)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> my fathers wife, yes once again at Thanksgiving weave checked me:-/.
> Once again(15 years of this)  wow..sylver is that all u?
> I looked at her like she was crazy and said now i know u know better asking me that darn question. :smh:. stop asking me that!
> she said i kno i kno but it just grew so fast from your cut. then had a nerve to put her darn hands in my hair and pull!! This chick seriously thinks i wear weaves.  15 years of knowing me, its like she wants to out me.  she just can't believe it:-/.
> how much u want to bet she will continue asking me



Lmao, people don't know you have to be patient to grow hair


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Mar 10, 2012)

I was at the fish market waiting for my fish to be cleaned when I felt something in my hair. I whipped around and it was one of the fish guys touching my hair. He had this really faraway look in his eye then he asked me "Where'd you get that hair." I said "My mother gave it to me."  Then I quickly moved away from him. He touched my hair with his fish glove still on. I found a scale in my hair later. Ugggg!




kmn1980 said:


> You have me over here LMAO!!! I've had a Mexican guy at a health club do that to me. He started feeling on me and telling me in Spanish that he loved my hair and skin and asked if he could have my number.
> 
> I usually get weave-checked and when they realize it's all real, they TRY to touch it but I'm quite agile, LOL! Funny thing is that I haven't worn my hair straight since 2008 for a wedding I was in so even in it's natural state people are thinking I'm walking around with 15 pounds of afro weave or something.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Mar 10, 2012)

I wear my hair in buns 99.9% of the time now so  I gets no questions.

But prior I got all the typical remarks that mostly everyone else gets. They are too tired to repeat...but a remark that sat with me because it was probably the most realistic and truthful of all was: 

*
Well, You have time and patience for all that hair care mess, I dont.*

That's real right there because it really is a commitment. And I am glad to see that at least this person knew it was achievable but realized that she had to make a consistent effort to make it happen.


----------



## MissAlinaRose (Mar 10, 2012)

kinkycurlygurl said:


> I was at the fish market waiting for my fish to be cleaned when I felt something in my hair. I whipped around and it was one of the fish guys touching my hair. He had this really faraway look in his eye then he asked me "Where'd you get that hair." I said "My mother gave it to me."  Then I quickly moved away from him. He touched my hair with his fish glove still on. I found a scale in my hair later. Ugggg!



That's disgusting.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 10, 2012)

aileendq said:


> See, now this is funny to me. I am bi-racial (my mother is an Afro-Latina, and my father is Indo-Latino, with some white ancestors thrown in for good measure) but I am a LATINA, and I consider myself a woman of color.
> 
> I look Hispanic (I get Middle Easter or Greek when my hair is straight- I only get Dominican- which I am- when my hair is curly) but the only thing that happens to me is that people (mostly black women) don't believe I should have a hard time growing my hair because I am "Hispanic."
> 
> I have 3c hair- no joke. I have to relax to be able to dry it straight, and I can't rock a 'fro because it falls down. Grrrrr.



Yeah I have the same problem.  99.9% of the time people assume that my hair was always long just because I'm Latina.  Which is a ridiculous statement and I wish I could show them pictures of me in my teens through early 30's with fried up short hair LOL


----------



## KurlyNinja (Mar 10, 2012)

Im nowhere near long hair, but for some reason people still have stuff to say. I guess because they just see how big my hair is and assume its really long too. 

For the people who have been around long enough to see me go from my BC to now they always say "your hair grows so fast, it must be that Creole blood in ya" (um... What?)

My grandmother has asked me several times how do I comb all of it. i don't even want to blow her mind and tell her that I don't even use a comb. That may cause her to have a heart attack.

I had one guy friend (who only ever mentions my hair when his girlfriend is around and is usually trying to down it. I guess to make his gf feel better? I don't know) who straight up said to me within a group of people that my hair wasn't that long and proceeded to pull a piece and then said it would be long for real if it was down to here and touched several inches down. I wanted to punch him in the face. TWICE. but I just gave him a smirk and said "don't worry it'll be there by the summer" That shut him up. But this is also the same guy trying to touch my hair any other time like he's in love with it *insert eye roll here*


----------



## IMFOCSD (Mar 10, 2012)

I have been asked "is that all your hair"?  I'm only APL not long at all IMO lol....but I'm lookn forward to the are you mixeded, from another country questions


----------



## Supergirl (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm mixed, it's a weave, I took special hair growth vitamins...


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 10, 2012)

@BostonMaria 

I was asked by several indian men am I indian. I am like "no" so they call their friends over. I am like it's a tan, I am not Indian (Mines is watered down to the great grand mother who was pure I don't claim that, but they wasn't even talking about American Indian). LOL

So I wasn't asked am I mixed  it was are you INdian and what kind! Hehehehehe


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 10, 2012)

People assume I should want to wear my hair out all the time erplexed 
Personally I don't like to wear it out much. I am so learning to love wearing it out thanks to CurlFormers


----------



## HighAspirations (Mar 10, 2012)

I often have people asking me where ill from, my teacher asked me what products I use. I've also been told I have where girl hair, and I flinch whenever people touch my Bantu knot outs so people think on tender headed ...I'm just scared they will mess up all my hard work


----------



## cutenss (Mar 10, 2012)

These are assumptions/questions just made to me:

1. Are you mixed? My answer [email protected] and black 
2. Are you relaxed? Or what relaxer do you use? None, I am natural
3.What brand of hair is that? Scalp 1968 erplexed


----------



## ChasingBliss (Mar 10, 2012)

cutenss said:


> These are assumptions/questions just made to me:
> 
> 1. Are you mixed? *My answer [email protected] and black*
> 2. Are you relaxed? Or what relaxer do you use? None, I am natural
> 3.What brand of hair is that? Scalp 1968 erplexed



Love it !!!

And congrats on your marriage!


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 10, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> People assume I should want to wear my hair out all the time erplexed
> Personally I don't like to wear it out much. I am so learning to love wearing it out thanks to CurlFormers



lol i guess i'm one of those people. I would wear my hair out ALL THE TIME if it was as long as yours.


----------



## Mische (Mar 10, 2012)

1. That I'm natural - This is funny to me because I wouldn't consider myself texlaxed or anything. I do wear a lot of braidouts. But even when I wear my hair straight people assume I'm a straightened natural.

2. I must be mixed - I've had guys ask me if I'm black because of my hair. Like, I'm darker than you dude... why are you asking if I'm mixed.

3. It's a weave - I went from wearing my hair straight to doing a really tight braidout and a friend said "oh, you took your weave out?" I was like huh... it's my hair. I started parting the front and she went examining the back and jokingly (?) said "I hate you!" when she realized. 

4. Assume that I won't tell them what I do - This couldn't be more false. If you start asking me questions I'll talk your ear off and offer you free stuff.

4. I think I'm all that - I can't say much 'bout this one...


----------



## LexaKing (Mar 10, 2012)

I hate the "are you mixed question". Even though I am mixed that's not what made my hair healthy and longer, me learning about it, and taking care of it is what got it long. Like many have said, there are pictures of my hair before I knew the do's and dont's of haircare that prove just because I'm mixed with a different race doesnt mean I was born with a "easy, fast, and long growing hair gene."


----------



## ellebelle88 (Mar 10, 2012)

NaturalBeauty<3 
are you relaxed or natural? just wondering because I cannot get my hair that straight as a natural head. was going to ask you for some advice, lol.


----------



## cutenss (Mar 10, 2012)

double post


----------



## cutenss (Mar 10, 2012)

Girl, ChasingBliss I be looking like "really" erplexed  It justed happened to me on my wedding day.  This time it was from a dude.  He liked my answer too.  And thank you for the well wishes.  I appreciate that


----------



## diadall (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't have long hair but some people assume women with long hair are automatically pretty. 

Hair can be hypnotic, making people look at it and ignore a multitude of homemade sin. LOL!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 10, 2012)

That I'm natural - Nope, 100% bone-laxed head.  Don't have to be natural to have thick, healthy hair.  My braidouts really throw folks for a loop! 

That my hair is fake.

That I won't tell them my healthy hair practices or products - You kiddin' me?  I love talking hair!

That I go to the salon weekly and I'm lying when I say I do everything myself.

That I'm stuck up.


----------



## aa9746 (Mar 10, 2012)

diadall said:


> *I don't have long hair but some people assume women with long hair are automatically pretty. *
> 
> Hair can be hypnotic, making people look at it and ignore a multitude of homemade sin. LOL!!!


 
I'm average looking so if long hair makes u automatically pretty, I'll take it. lol


----------



## PersuasiveBeauty (Mar 10, 2012)

aa9746 said:


> *I'm average looking* so if long hair makes u automatically pretty, I'll take it. lol



How do you know that? You could be very beautiful and just downplaying your own looks. We are our own worst critics. I wouldn't be surprised if you were very beautiful.  I know this has nothing to do with hair. But. I don't like to see anyone call themselves "average" Don't underestimate yourself love.


----------



## PersuasiveBeauty (Mar 10, 2012)

Question for those who say people have asked is it a weave.. Do you ever just randomly run your hands through your hair when you are around people or flick it this way and that.. Or just happen to just "have to" part it down the middle with your fingers for whatever reason (heh heh) just to prove to others that it's not a weave just in case they were thinking it? Has anyone ever been shocked when you've done those things in front of them, because they were thinking it was a weave...


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Mar 11, 2012)

IMFOCSD said:


> I have been asked *"is that all your hair"*?  I'm only APL not long at all IMO lol....but I'm lookn forward to the are you mixeded, from another country questions



I can't lie. I have asked this question. Just because I'm always so thirsty to see a fellow natural and compliment their hair. But I have been tricked by some phony pony's and thangs, so I ask first (lol)


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Mar 11, 2012)

People use to ask me if my hair was fake all the time and even ask to touch it cause they didn't believe me or flat out accuse me of lying smh. 

Now ppl ask me what kind of texturizer I use and are so confused when I tell them I am natural. So ignorant smh


----------



## cutenss (Mar 11, 2012)

PersuasiveBeauty said:


> Question for those who say people have asked is it a weave.. Do you ever just randomly run your hands through your hair when you are around people or flick it this way and that.. Or just happen to just "have to" part it down the middle with your fingers for whatever reason (heh heh) just to prove to others that it's not a weave just in case they were thinking it? Has anyone ever been shocked when you've done those things in front of them, because they were thinking it was a weave...


 

It seems like I only get weave checked when my hair is in a pony.  I had a lady follw me through Tarjay, trying to look to see if I had a "piece" on.  When my hair is down and straight, or with waves, etc.  I just get compliments.  And if they do think its weave, they don't ask. IDK


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Mar 11, 2012)

-What tribe are you from?
-what have you been doing to your hair/whats your secret?
-I am stuck up
-"you think you cute"
-what products do you use
-random staring even though people stare at me when my hair is short
-that everyone in my family has long hair(they don't)
-what salon do you go to, I dont go to salons unless to get trims, if that.
-i noticed that guys seem to be "nicer" the longer your hair gets

Now that my hair is getting longer once again, I know these questions/comments and many more will spring back up again. Especially by next year.

I don't understnd all the animosity towards black women with long hair by black woman with unhealthy and/or short hair. I try to give them advice but it just goes in one ear and out the other. There are no magic potions or grease that will make your hair grow. If they wont take my hair advice, at least buy some conditioner, a decent shampoo, a WIDE TOOTH COMB, and just leave the hair alone or put it in a bun. Stop using heat for at least one month and see if you like the difference. Please that's the least you could do.erplexed


----------



## CurlyMoo (Mar 11, 2012)

FlowerHair said:


> I've been asked a few times if my hair is "real".
> Even my boss asked me twice.  These questions are all from white people, they seem to think all black people wear fake hair.
> 
> I don't care what they think.


 
Is weave popular in Sweden? Why are White Swedes asking this question?


----------



## carletta (Mar 11, 2012)

even though my hair isnt @ mbl yet .....I love standard ole guess

1. You mus have 3/4.1458243 Indian in your blood
2. you got some white in you somewhere in yo family line.
3. what u greasen your scalp with
4. its a horse somwhere missing his mane or tail !!!!!
5. it got to be a weave black folk dont grow no hair like that

and the stupidity goes on...and on....and on...... WHEW !!!!!!


----------



## all_1_length (Mar 11, 2012)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> People always wanna know what products I use as if they hold the key to fast growing hair within them. Products are definitely helpful and my mom's natural DC's from Haiti have been a life-saver.....but I'd say technique is wayyyyyyyy more improtant then any product.


Preach sista, PREACH!


----------



## LunaGorgeous (Mar 12, 2012)

"You mixed."

"You're mixed."

"What are you mixed with?"

"It's a weave."

"You think you're better than everyone else."

"You ain't nobody."

"It's a weave."

"What products do you use?"

"She's wearing a weave."

"Is that a weave?"

"Can I touch it?" -Hell no, I don't know you.

"Your hair looks Indian.

"It's a weave."

"Are you Indian?"

"You're mixed with Dominican."

"It's a weave."



Yeah, it's annoying. From females AND males. Family, friends, and strangers. All annoying. It's funny because I have no secrets. I simply take care of my hair and scalp. I am more than willing to share what I do when people ask, but when I do, they try and refute it and make incredibly ignorant comments. So I don't bother.


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Mar 12, 2012)

ellebelle88 said:


> NaturalBeauty<3
> are you relaxed or natural? just wondering because I cannot get my hair that straight as a natural head. was going to ask you for some advice, lol.



ellebelle88  Yes I'm natural.
And its not as straight as it could be, I tend to like fuller hair, because mine is very fine.

Do you blowdry?


----------



## carletta (Mar 12, 2012)

LunaGorgeous said:


> "You mixed."
> 
> "You're mixed."
> 
> ...




..........

 woohoo !!!!!!! I cant get off the floor !!!!!!!!!!!
you sho nuf tellin tha truth !!!!!


----------



## carletta (Mar 12, 2012)

cutenss said:


> These are assumptions/questions just made to me:
> 
> 1. Are you mixed? My answer [email protected] and black
> 2. Are you relaxed? Or what relaxer do you use? None, I am natural
> 3.What brand of hair is that? Scalp 1968 erplexed



I LOVE  IT !!!!!!! REAL CLASSIC ! 

YOU LADIES R BUCK...WILD


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 12, 2012)

carletta said:


> even though my hair isnt @ mbl yet .....I love standard ole guess
> 
> 1. You mus have 3/4.1458243 Indian in your blood
> 2. you got some white in you somewhere in yo family line.
> ...


----------



## JeterCrazed (Mar 12, 2012)

kinkycurlygurl said:
			
		

> I was at the fish market waiting for my fish to be cleaned when I felt something in my hair. I whipped around and it was one of the fish guys touching my hair. He had this really faraway look in his eye then he asked me "Where'd you get that hair." I said "My mother gave it to me."  Then I quickly moved away from him. He touched my hair with his fish glove still on. I found a scale in my hair later. Ugggg!



I guess its true that God doesn't put more on you than you can handle. It would've gotten live in that fish market.  Lawd, Jesus...


----------



## alove15 (Mar 16, 2012)

My hair is apl but I hear
-"are you mixed", even from people that have seen both my parents?? Funny thing is Im full blooded Nigerian 
- "I wish my hair grew" if I like them enough I explain that it the ends they should worry about. 
- "why do you use white girl hair products" smh
-*whispers loudly to friend* "naw girl it's a weave"
-"your hair is too big, I couldn't deal with all that" thanks?
-"wow black people's hair is so interesting" (proceeds to cop a feel)


----------



## guyanesesista (Mar 16, 2012)

kinkycurlygurl said:
			
		

> I was at the fish market waiting for my fish to be cleaned when I felt something in my hair. I whipped around and it was one of the fish guys touching my hair. He had this really faraway look in his eye then he asked me "Where'd you get that hair." I said "My mother gave it to me."  Then I quickly moved away from him. He touched my hair with his fish glove still on. I found a scale in my hair later. Ugggg!



You're strong cuz homeboy would've gotten the slap from me or I would've had a word with his boss or both cuz that ish right there? I'd be fuming.


----------

